
The Beautiful Machine - JetSpiegel
https://fabiensanglard.net/the_beautiful_machine/index.html
======
JetSpiegel
I was so enamoured by a discrete GPU and beefy CPU while having no fans, I had
to try my hand at replicating this.

Since a couple of months have passed and COVID knackered supply chains, I used
slightly different parts:

\- Ryzen 5 3600. Same heat dissipation, as far as I can tell.

\- AsRock X570 motherboard. It has some LEDs, but they can be shut down on the
"BIOS" setup. Technically, this has a tiny fan for the M.2 disk, but it's very
quiet. [https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570%20Phantom%20Gaming-
ITXTB3...](https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570%20Phantom%20Gaming-
ITXTB3/#Specification)

\- Gigabyte RX 560. This uses 10W extra. [https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-
Card/GV-RX560GAMING-OC-4GD...](https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-
RX560GAMING-OC-4GD-rev-10#kf)

From similar benchmarks, the GPU can reach 90ºC, but it doesn't get throttled,
even after 30min at 100%. I tested on during a hot day in the afternoon,
probably over 30º ambient temperature.

Having all the ports on the underside makes for a fantastic visual look, but
it's a bit cramped if you want to actually use those on a regular table
without holes. I would love for an extra clearance of about 10-15cm, even as
an addon (like the GPU dissipator). I hope Streacom monitors Hacker News. :)

